# Anal glands expressed - major concern



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Has she "butt scooted" on the floor at all? That is usually indicative of parasites. I have family on LI and know how cold it's been, has she been pooping regularly or has she tried to hold it due to the cold weather? That may also be a reason for the odd poop.

There is a thread here about anal glands with a link to a youtube with a vet talking about it. 

When a dog has a good diet the poop should be quite firm. As it passes through the anus, the firm poo naturally expresses the glands and the secretion is on the poo when it comes out. That's what dogs are smelling when they smell poo.

In the mean time, you can try giving her some more fiber in her diet such as canned pumpkin NOT pie filling, regular canned pumpkin. You may also want to consider small amount of raw chicken with the bones. The small part of the wing, chicken feet, necks and backs. Luce is a mini and LOVES them!! I cut the pieces smaller for her and she devours it. Her poop comes out hard and very light colored after she eats raw chick AND it hardly smells!

You will find loads of info on the forum - good luck with your girl.

Here's the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA9SeHAEyQ4


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am sure it isn't too terrible - probably just a little stomach upset - it is not uncommon for there to be some blood with soft stools. Possibly there could be some infection in the anal gland, but not that likely from what you described.
You could try some white rice tonight, and the Vet will probably give him metronitizole tomorrow (ask for some extra to keep in the house as usually the sooner you start it, the better).


----------



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies
Well I feed her Acana and some boiled chicken breast with her food about 2x a week. 
She's never has this problem.
her poop is always firm, like not rock hard but firm. Never loose. I did notice her poop is soft and some Blood.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if perhaps the smell was an effect of starting an upset stomach, rather than just anal glands? Is the blood dark, or bright red? I would feed her nothing but slushy rice with a little chicken for a day or two, watch her carefully, and call your vet if you are still concerned. Diarrhoea usually clears up quickly, but just occasionally it can mean something serious - if it continues I would not take any chances.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I made a post earlier, where the groomer drained Bella's anal gland and did not do it right, it got infected and it has cost me over 300 and still working to great it straight


----------



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

UPDATE: I took Mossy to the vet. Vet said she is ok. Gabe her some medicine just in case she got an infection or fever. Overall she's ok but said "don't take your dog to Petco. Leave it to the pro's " lol. So I will never take my dog to Petco for anything.
The blood was like dark red. She pooped and it's firm. Vet said because of the snow and ice maybe she licked her paws and ate something she wasn't supposed to. But overall she's good. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

At most groomers it is customary for them to express the glands as part of the service. My dogs are groomed at Petco and I tell them specifically NOT to do it. They honor my wishes. But I see from your post you specifically brought her there to get them expressed. And that's what they did. I wouldn't blame the groomer. Your dog might of had an infected gland to begin with.


----------



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

Perhaps it's because she didn't need them expressed in the first place. 
My dog has never had his anal glands expressed, and never needed it. He's had that smell you're talking about a couple of times, and when it happens I take him out for a long walk so that he does a couple of poops and then the smell goes away (because he's getting rid of it naturally). 
I've heard that some dogs can't do this, and this is why they need their glands expressed, but I'm not a big believer in it being necessary for every single dog. And if for some reason my poodle did need it doing, I'd definitely take him to the vets for it because at the groomers there might be a higher risk of infection or lack of skill.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Plus groomers only do it externally, vets do it internally and can get more out or deal with impacted/infected glands. Groomers always check to make sure that it will express fairly easily as they don't want to do harm.. It was probably not a groomer that expressed the glands, it was probably a bather. Don't know for sure since I don't work there. 

My dogs poops are normally hard and express themselves, and don't need it done. Now its when one gets loose stools that sometimes she gets an anal gland infection.


----------

